# xorg 7.1 aiglx i beryl

## piterB

czesc,

wczoraj wywalilem XGL'a i compiza i zainstalowalem xorg 7.1 z berylem i emeraldem.

niby dziala, tylko ze b. wolno

glxgears pokazuje mi 

303 frames in 5.0 seconds = 60.434 FPS

301 frames in 5.0 seconds = 60.007 FPS

301 frames in 5.0 seconds = 59.994 FPS

a wczesniej (zanim zainstalowalem nvidia-drivers-1.0.9625) mialem cos kolo 5000

glxinfo mowi:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> glxinfo
> 
> name of display: :0.0
> ...

 

czy ktos moze mi powiedziec co jest nie tak?

piter

----------

## psycepa

czy gry chodza ci odczuwalnie gorzej? (albo aplikacje wymagajace akceleracji ?)

glxgears, jak to juz bylo mnostwo razy podkreslane, _nie_ jest benchmarkiem, i wykazuje tendencje do zachowan co najmniej dziwnych.

u mnie bez dri w pewnym momencie mialem 800 fps a z dri 500, nie polegaj na tym, sproboj to sprawdzic czyms innym (q3?)

----------

## piterB

 *psycepa wrote:*   

> czy gry chodza ci odczuwalnie gorzej? (albo aplikacje wymagajace akceleracji ?)
> 
> glxgears, jak to juz bylo mnostwo razy podkreslane, _nie_ jest benchmarkiem, i wykazuje tendencje do zachowan co najmniej dziwnych.
> 
> u mnie bez dri w pewnym momencie mialem 800 fps a z dri 500, nie polegaj na tym, sproboj to sprawdzic czyms innym (q3?)

 

ok gry w "zasadzie" chodza podobnie, ale jednak widze wyczywalna roznice midzy moim starym XGL'em a obecnym AIGLX'em na kozysc tego pierwszego.

poza tym widze ze AIGLX obciaza procek znacznie bardziej

choc co do gier: gdy mam juz odpalonego start-beryl-manager'a to roznica jest zauwazalna niestety

----------

## psycepa

no to masz problem, bo u mnie (i810) AIGLX chodzi 100 razy lepiej niz XGL -> czytaj: da sie normalnie na tym pracowac

pozdrawiam

----------

## piterB

 *psycepa wrote:*   

> no to masz problem, bo u mnie (i810) AIGLX chodzi 100 razy lepiej niz XGL -> czytaj: da sie normalnie na tym pracowac
> 
> pozdrawiam

 

kurcze to ja tak mialem pod XGL'em, ale memory liki juz mnie do szalu doprawadzaly wiec przeszedlem do innej religii  :Wink: 

poszukam jeszcze czy ktos mial podobne problemy pod nvidia...

----------

## szolek

Ja wzbogaciłem skrypt beryl-start o kilka opcji:

```
beryl --indirect-rendering --strict-binding --replace
```

 W man'ie pisze że dwie pierwsze są potrzebne w przypadku AIGLX. Wszystko chodzi zauważalnie lepiej niż bez --indirect-rendering jednak przy większym użyciu procka np. emerge niestety przycina się. Ruchy myszką są skokowe.

----------

## piterB

 *szolek wrote:*   

> Ja wzbogaciłem skrypt beryl-start o kilka opcji:
> 
> ```
> beryl --indirect-rendering --strict-binding --replace
> ```
> ...

 

zobacze jak to zadziala; na razie udalo mi sie troche przyspieszyc poprzez odpalaine w kdmrc /usr/bin/AIGLX a nie /usr/bin/X

SKLEJONE:

 *szolek wrote:*   

> Ja wzbogaciłem skrypt beryl-start o kilka opcji:
> 
> ```
> beryl --indirect-rendering --strict-binding --replace
> ```
> ...

 

szolek,

wielkie dzieki za tych kilka linijek!! faktycznie ruszylo z kopyta !! czemu tego nie ma "by default" ??

od raku: sklejone dwa posty

----------

## psycepa

a co to beryl? 

```

eix beryl

```

nic nie mowi  :Sad: 

----------

## wodzik

http://hedera.linuxnews.pl/_news/2006/09/25/_long/4088.html

ale skad oni maja ebuildy do beryla to ja nie wiem. mam svna z xgla codziennie aktualizowanego i nie ma tam nic takiego.

----------

## psycepa

aaa no to trzeba bylo od razu ze quinstorm  :Smile: 

AFAIK beryl (hehe) pozwala np na zmiane dekoracji okien i takich tam, 

cytujac za wiki

 *gentoo-wiki wrote:*   

> 
> 
> As of 22 June 2006 the current compiz-quinnstorm from xgl-coffee does not work with the xorg-server from Hanno's overlay. You need to either use the compiz-version included with Hanno's overlay or manually apply the following patches to the xgl-coffee compiz-quinnstorm ebuild: 
> 
> compiz-0.0.13.fedora1-fbconfig-depth-fix.patch 
> ...

 

jestem ciekaw jak sie ma sytuacja dzisiaj, czy jesli majac dzialajacego compiz-aiglxa zmerguje sobie tego calego beryla to zbuduje sie poprawnie ? czy wystepuja jakies problemy na i810 i czy dobrze to dziala z xfce4,

jesli tak to moglbym sie pozbyc polowy gnome  :Wink:  tam w zasadzie nic do gnome nie mam, ale nie lubie miec za duzo niepotrzebnych rzeczy na malym laptopowym dysku  :Smile: 

pozdrawiam

----------

## szolek

 *psycepa wrote:*   

> a co to beryl? 
> 
> ```
> 
> eix beryl
> ...

 

svn://metascape.afraid.org/svnroot/beryl

Niestety ebuild'a jeszcze oficjalnie nie ma.

edit: poprawka ebuild jest w overlay'u sabayon.

----------

## psycepa

ale czy to bezpieczne jak juz sie ma brata beryla  :Smile: ?

----------

## szolek

Miałem zainstalowany compiz z oficjalnego drzewka i zbudowałem beryla z svn ręcznie. Działało.

Później przy instalacji beryla z sabayon miałem komunikat że zainstalowany compiz blokuje.

----------

## piterB

 *psycepa wrote:*   

> a co to beryl? 
> 
> ```
> 
> eix beryl
> ...

 

```

layman -a sabayon

eix beryl

* x11-misc/beryl-manager [1]

     Available versions:  ~9999

     Installed:           9999

     Homepage:            http://compiz.net

     Description:         Beryl window manager for AiGLX and XGL (subversion)

* x11-misc/beryl-plugins [1]

     Available versions:  ~9999

     Installed:           9999

     Homepage:            http://compiz.net

     Description:         Beryl window manager for AiGLX and XGL (subversion)

* x11-misc/beryl-settings [1]

     Available versions:  ~9999

     Installed:           9999

     Homepage:            http://compiz.net

     Description:         Beryl window manager for AiGLX and XGL (subversion)

* x11-misc/beryl-wrapper [1]

     Available versions:  1.0

     Installed:           1.0

     Homepage:            http://www.sabayonlinux.org/

     Description:         Beryl and Emerald loader

* x11-wm/beryl-core [1]

     Available versions:  ~9999

     Installed:           9999

     Homepage:            http://compiz.net

     Description:         Beryl window manager for AiGLX and XGL (subversion)

[1] /usr/portage/local/layman/sabayon

eix emerald

* x11-wm/emerald [1]

     Available versions:  ~9999

     Installed:           9999

     Homepage:            http://compiz.net

     Description:         Beryl window manager for AiGLX and XGL (subversion)

[1] /usr/portage/local/layman/sabayon

```

----------

## Dael...

i jak mozna skompilowac tego beryla?

gdzie moglbym znalezc jakies how-to?

na razie udalo mi sie zobaczyc tylko kilka bledow przy probie pozyskania beryla:

```
dolina-muminkow snusmumriken # emerge -av emerald

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] x11-wm/emerald-9999  USE="-debug -gnome -svg" 0 kB [2]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-wm/beryl-core-9999  USE="-debug -gnome -svg" 0 kB [2]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/beryl-settings-9999  USE="-debug -gnome -svg" 0 kB [2]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/beryl-plugins-9999  USE="-debug -gnome -svg" 0 kB [2]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/beryl-manager-9999  USE="-debug -gnome -svg" 0 kB [2]

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

Portage overlays:

 [1] /usr/local/overlays/xgl-coffee

 [2] /usr/portage/local/layman/sabayon

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] y

>>> Emerging (1 of 5) x11-wm/emerald-9999 to /

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                 [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                               [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

 * subversion check out start -->

 *      repository: svn://metascape.afraid.org/svnroot/beryl/emerald/trunk

svn: URL 'svn://metascape.afraid.org/svnroot/beryl/emerald/trunk' nie istnieje

!!! ERROR: x11-wm/emerald-9999 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1546:   Called dyn_unpack

  ebuild.sh, line 708:   Called src_unpack

  emerald-9999.ebuild, line 48:   Called subversion_src_unpack

  subversion.eclass, line 274:   Called subversion_fetch

  subversion.eclass, line 181:   Called die

!!! subversion.eclass: can't fetch from svn://metascape.afraid.org/svnroot/beryl/emerald/trunk.

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! This ebuild is from an overlay: '/usr/portage/local/layman/sabayon'
```

----------

## spiker

Rozwiązanie tego problemu jest proste. Wystarczy w każdym ebuildzie potrzebnym do zainstalowania beryla zamienic:

```
ESVN_REPO_URI="svn://metascape.afraid.org/svnroot/beryl/${ESVN_PROJECT}/trunk"

```

 na

```
ESVN_REPO_URI="svn://metascape.afraid.org/svnroot/beryl/trunk/${ESVN_PROJECT}"
```

----------

## piterB

 *Dael... wrote:*   

> i jak mozna skompilowac tego beryla?
> 
> gdzie moglbym znalezc jakies how-to?
> 
> na razie udalo mi sie zobaczyc tylko kilka bledow przy probie pozyskania beryla:
> ...

 

faktycznie cos pozmieniali w subversion i nie zapdejtowali ebildow, zmien ebildy jak sugeruje poprzedni post a potem:

emerge beryl-wraper emerald

----------

## spiker

Dodam jeszcze, że brakuje ebuilda z tematami dla emeralda, więc nie będzie można zmieniać wyglądu okien. Aby stworzyć taki ebuild wystarczy (jak ktoś już to wcześniej zasugerował) przekopiować emerald-9999.ebuild do 

/usr/portage/local/layman/sabayon/x11-themes/emerald-themes/ i nazwać go emerald-themes-9999.ebuild a nastepnie zemergować tematy  :Smile: 

----------

## psycepa

za https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-502453-start-0-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-.html

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> The sabayon overlay is outdated in terms of the ebuilds. Please just wait, I (CoffeeBuzz Overlay Maintainer) have beryl ebuilds ready, just waiting for a release. And it looks like they will be going into portage, so please bare with me.
> 
> 

 

hmm to ja jeszcz poczekam  :Smile: 

edit---

glupie pytanie tak slysze o tym shift+f9 shift+f9, a jak ja wciskam to nic u mnie nie ma  :Sad: 

zmodyfikowalem skrypcik compiz-aiglx dopisujac do listy pluginow rain na koncu

ale nie dziala

co trzeba zrobic ?

edit:

bump!

(uprzejmie prosze ktoregos z modow o dolaczenie tego posta do poprzedniego, ale cos widze ze watek powoli umiera a chcialbym sie dowiedziec jak tego raina zrobic  :Wink:  )

arsen edit: sklejone  :Wink: 

----------

## arsen

Jeśli nie masz katy z pixel shaderami (a masz karte intela która tego nie ma) o rain (i kilku innych ciekawych efektach) możesz zapomnieć, sorry jak cię zmartwiłem   :Wink: 

----------

## Gabrys

na Xgl i nVidia też nie działa deszcz. Jedyna osoba, której działa, z tych co znam ma kartę ATI.

----------

## garwol

gdzies czytalem ze plugin deszczu nie dziala gdy wlaczona jest opcja --indirect-rendering

----------

## szolek

Mam nvidie FX5200 opcję --indirect-rendering i bardzo piękny efekt deszczu pod berylem. Wcześniej na XGL-u miałem compiz-quinnstorm i deszcz także chodził ale o wiele gorzej.

----------

## Gabrys

No to widocznie nie kwestia sterowników tylko karty graficznej.

----------

## psycepa

hmmm szkoda, tak arsenku zmartwiles mnie  :Razz:  i to bardzo... heh

probowalem tego calego beryla z xgl-coffee postawic ale ni chu..inki  :Razz: 

a z sabayona jak dobrze wiem jeszcze nie dziala, jak to postawic zeby obczaic co i jak? jakis link moze? szukalem na googlu i  na forum i cos chyba nie bardzo mi to szukanie wyszlo bo nic nie znalazlem  :Razz: 

tak wiec ma ktos moze jakies info ? :Smile:  bede dzwieczny  :Wink: 

----------

## mast3r

ja dzis postawilem z ebuildow sabayona... i działało, do czasu w który albo coś przekombinowałem lub upgradnołem xserver. Teraz działa ale tnie sie i brzydko wygląda...

----------

## mbar

Mi niby działa beryl na laptopie z ATI Radeon Mobility (32 MB) i sterownikach z kernela. Startujecie z beryl-manager?

Acha, tylko nie działa mi prawy klik na pulpicie xfce4 i nie widzę obrazu w gmplayerze (tylko dzwiek). [ostatnie nieważne, naprawiłem po przełączeniu wyjścia na opengl].

----------

## Gabrys

Jak nie działa prawoklik na pulpicie to odpal jeszcze raz xfce4-desktop (czy tam xfdekstop, nie pamiętam). Też mi się czasami tak dzieje. Nie wiem z czego to wynika.

A jak startuję? Dodałem sobie beryl-wrapper (z sabayona) do Automatycznie uruchamianych aplikacji (pod tym menu, które się nie odpala  :Very Happy:  -> Ustawienia -> Automatyczne...). Ponadto beryl-manager zawsze w pogotowiu  :Smile: .

----------

## mbar

ta, to xfdesktop padł jakimś cudem

teraz działa, ale karta w moim laptopie jest za słaba i obcina mi 1/3 tapety pulpitu. Wydajność jest OK, ale tło po prostu brzydko wygląda.

Za to na desktopie z Radeonem X850 i otwartymi sterownikami beryl+emerald działa pięknie.

----------

## mbar

iihaaa!

problemy w laptopie zniknęły po dodaniu opcji GARTSize "32" do xorg.conf. Mój notek ma rozdzielczość 1400x1050 i 32 MB wewnętrznej pamięci Radeona to było za mało na tekstury. (xorg domyślnie ustawiał GARTSize na 8 MB). Teraz śmiga bez błędów na ekranie  :Smile: 

----------

